# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Cheap Pebble Mesh Tiling?

## maryi9876

Hello all, 
New to the Renovate Forum having only just joined  :Smilie:  
I'm renting so looking for super affordable options for sprucing up the small front garden of our gorgeous Victorian Terrace.  The area isn't huge (about 3.5 x 3.5m) but was thinking something along the lines of some of those white pebble mesh tiles (or just normal pavers if cheaper) with dwarf mondo grass in between (no lawn mowing thanks!) just to keep it neat but easy to maintain. 
Any suggestions on where to get them without paying an arm, a leg and another leg for them? 
Look forward to hearing from you. 
Have a fab afternoon  :Smilie:  
M

----------


## jiggy

normal pavers are a lot cheaper than the pebble mesh, loose pebbles with  pavers is another option

----------


## maryi9876

Thanks for the idea Jiggy - sounds good. 
So any ideas on the cheapest places to get said pavers? I'd be happy to recycle some too.   :Biggrin:

----------


## amiaow

Often big landscape supply shops will have seconds in stock. Otherwise you can get 400x400mm concrete pavers in a range of colours for around $5 each retail price- they fill an area easily with 100mm of pebble infill between them. You'll need to get some road base and sand as well to lay under the pavers. It will probably end up costing a few hundred all up (7x7 pavers = $225 + road base & sand + pebbles, unless you can get seconds- don't know if this is out of budget). 
I can also recommend getting small pebbles for the infil- I did ours with 20-40mm pebbles and they are a bit big for the gaps and don't always sit flush. I'd go 10mm or maybe 10-20mm next time. 
Alternately, you could fill some of the area with some formal plantings as well which would save on the cost of paving and look very nice against the house. If the owner of your place is interesting in fixing up the garden, they may also be willing to come to an agreement with you re: supply cost if you do the work, or something like that. 
Good luck!

----------


## maryi9876

Thanks amiaow! 
I've been looking around and I can't seem to find 400x400x40 pavers anywhere that cheaply? Do you have somewhere specific in mind? I worked out I need 24 pavers (in charcoal would be best) - I'm going to put dwarf mondo grass in between them. 
Thanks again 
M

----------


## amiaow

Hrmmm, I think we paid $5.20 each for charcoal concrete pavers from our local landscaping shop (we are in Brisbane) and the same at Bunnings were $5.68 (though most similar looking pavers were around the $8 mark). Bunnings might be worth a look if you can't find them elsewhere!

----------


## amiaow

makinstone pavers 400x400x40mm charcoal pavers | eBay Here are some for $6.50 each in Seven Hills.

----------


## jiggy

Try Simon's Seconds , they do some good'"specials"  and they have a website with pics and prices I think they also do pebbles etc.

----------


## maryi9876

Hi everyone 
I just wanted to thank you all for your help and suggestions. I ended up finding some pavers on www.gumtree.com and paid $80 for all the tiles I needed.  Whilst we bought the maraya plants on the outside the internal plants were ones we recycled from within the original garden.  All up it cost us about $160.  
I've attached a before and will attach an after photo for anyone who's interested to see what we did  :Smilie:  
Once again thanks so much everyone
M

----------

